# Accessible levels in amphitheater



## eyden (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm working on a winery with a small amphitheater for musical events. It's only three levels, 188 seats. 
When speaking with a planner about a different issue, she pointed out that we would need to make sure every level is accessible by a ramp. That doesn't work with the current ramp that makes the stage and bottom row of seats accessible. It was my understanding that this was all that was required. Amphitheaters aren't directly mentioned in the CA building code, so I was referencing the ADA.gov document on stadiums. https://www.ada.gov/stadium.pdf

Am I reading the code correctly, or is she? I want to have an argument ready when this inevitably comes up.

Thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2016)

New or Existing?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2016)

1. argument is the wrong approach to take.
2. Is the request based upon a local amendment to their code? If not only dispersion of locations is the requirement in 11b based on sight lines. 
3. How high is your stage? If accessible seats are below stage level (as often occurs in movie theaters) not all users may be able to bend their necks, therefore seats at top and bottom should be considered.


----------



## eyden (Oct 11, 2016)

mark handler said:


> New or Existing?


New.


----------



## eyden (Oct 11, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> 1. argument is the wrong approach to take.
> 2. Is the request based upon a local amendment to their code? If not only dispersion of locations is the requirement in 11b based on sight lines.
> 3. How high is your stage? If accessible seats are below stage level (as often occurs in movie theaters) not all users may be able to bend their necks, therefore seats at top and bottom should be considered.


1. You're right. Argument was the wrong word. Support for my thoughts.
2. I haven't seen anything regarding amphitheaters or stadiums in their codes. With 188 seats, I should only need 1 ADA space, yes?
3. The stage is at the ground level.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 11, 2016)

From 2009 IBC:

1108.2.4 Dispersion of wheelchair spaces in multilevel assembly seating areas.
In multilevel assembly seating areas, wheelchair spaces shall be provided on the main floor level and on one of each two additional floor or mezzanine levels. Wheelchair spaces shall be provided in each luxury box, club box and suite within assembly facilities.
Exceptions:
1. In multilevel assembly spaces utilized for worship services where the second floor or mezzanine level contains 25 percent or less of the total seating capacity, wheelchair spaces shall be permitted to all be located on the main level.
2. In multilevel assembly seating where the second floor or mezzanine level provides 25 percent or less of the total seating capacity and 300 or fewer seats, all wheelchair spaces shall be permitted to be located on the main level.
3. Wheelchair spaces in team or player seating serving areas of sport activity are not required to be dispersed.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 11, 2016)

eyden said:


> 2. I haven't seen anything regarding amphitheaters or stadiums in their codes. With 188 seats, I should only need 1 ADA space, yes?


*You might want to look a little closer at the code
An amphitheater is an Assembly area and a Performance area, both in the code*
IlB-206.2.6 Performance areas. Where a circulation path directly connects a performance area to an assembly seating area, an accessibJe route shall directly connect the assembly seating area with the performance area. An accessible route shall be provided from performance areas to ancillary areas or facilities used by performers unless exempted by Section 11B-206.2.3 Exceptions 1 through 7.

11B-221 Assembly areas
11B-221.1 General. Assembly areas shall provide wheelchair spaces, companion seats, and designated aisle seats and semi-ambulant seats complying with Sections 11 B-221 and
11 B-802. In addition, lawn seating shaH comply with Section 11B-221.5.
11B-221.2 Wheelchair spaces. Whee1chair spaces complying with Section 11B-221.2 shall be provided in assembly areas with fixed
11B-221.2.1 Number and location. Whee1chair spaces shall be provided complying with Section 11B-221.2.1.
11B-221.2.1.1 General seating. Wheelchair spaces complying with Section 11B-802.1 shall be provided in accordance with Table 11B-221.2.1.1.
TABLE 118-221.2.1.1
NUMBER OF WHEELCHAIR SPACES IN ASSEMBLY AREAS
NUMBER OF SEATS                  MINIMUM NUMBER OF REQUIRED WHEELCHAIR SPACES
4 to 25            1
26 to 50             2
51 to 150            4
151 to 300         5
301 to 500         6
501 to 5000 6, plus 1 for each 100, or fraction thereof, between 501 through 5000 5001 and over 46, plus 1 for each 200, or fraction thereof, over 5000

11B-221.2.1.6 Specialty seating areas. In assembly areas, wheelchair spaces shall be provided in each specialty seating area that provides spectators with distinct services or amenities that generally are not
available to other spectators. The number of wheelchair spaces provided in specialty seating areas shall be included in, rather than be in addition to, the total number of wheelchair spaces required by Table 11 B- 221.2.1.1.

11B-221.2.2 Integration. Wheelchair spaces shall be an integral part of the seating plan.
11B-221.2.3 Lines of sight and dispersion. Wheelchair spaces shall provide lines of sight complying with Section 11B-802.2 and shall comply with Section llB-221.2.3.* In providing lines of sight, wheelchair spaces shall be dispersed. Wheelchair spaces shall provide spectators with choices of seating locations and viewing angles that are substantially equivalent to, or better than, the choices of seating locations and viewing angles available to all other spectators. *When the number of wheelchair spaces required by Section 11 B-221.2.1 has been met, further dispersion shall not be required. In stadiums, arenas and grandstands, wheelchair spaces shall be dispersed to all levels that include seating served by an accessible route

Also see
11B-221.2.3.1 Horizontal dispersion..
11B-221.2.3.2 Vertical dispersion.
llB-221.2.5 Removable chairs.
llB-221.3 Companion seats.
llB-221.4 Designated aisle seats.
llB-221.S Lawn seating.
llB-221.6 Semi-ambulant seats.


----------



## eyden (Oct 11, 2016)

mark handler said:


> *You might want to look a little closer at the code
> An amphitheater is an Assembly area and a Performance area, both in the code*
> IlB-206.2.6 Performance areas. Where a circulation path directly connects a performance area to an assembly seating area, an accessibJe route shall directly connect the assembly seating area with the performance area. An accessible route shall be provided from performance areas to ancillary areas or facilities used by performers unless exempted by Section 11B-206.2.3 Exceptions 1 through 7.
> 
> ...


I somehow glossed right over this section. Thank you.

So 11B-221.2.3 says "dispersed to all levels that include seating served by an accessible route" and Exception 1 on 221.2.3.2 says "Vertical dispersion shall not be required in assembly areas with 300 or fewer seats if the wheelchair spaces provide viewing angles that are equivalent to, or better than, the average viewing angle provided in the facility."
I'm reading this as saying if I put them in the areas indicated on the image, I shouldn't have to have them on each level, and therefore don't have to make each level accessible.http://imgur.com/a/7BBAK


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 11, 2016)

You read the exception correctly given that your performance area is on grade with three tiers of seating in front of it and less than 300 seats.


----------



## eyden (Oct 12, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> You read the exception correctly given that your performance area is on grade with three tiers of seating in front of it and less than 300 seats.


Great. Thank you!


----------

